# 8 wks in & information for teachers



## gin (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi, we have been here 8 weeks now and things are going good for us. My husband started applying for work after the first week and actually secured a job by week 4. He mainly looked for work the the newpapers the West Australian - main job advertisement days are wednesday and Saturday so make sure you get this paper on these days. We found that a lot of people who promise to call you back don't and don't answer when you call them back so do be prepared for this. We lost count of the number of people that do this. He is now working as a concrete line operator, but he is still getting used to being home and finished most days for around 1pm! He worked away in England and slept in his car in the week so it really is total opposite to what he is used to! 
TEACHERS
Make sure you apply for your WACOT number prior to moving over as this will mean that you can teach in independent and catholic schools almost straight away. WACOT just stands for Western australian college of teaching. Be prepared that you will need a lot of paperwork for this including your university end of course transcript and even copies of your placements reports from Uni! I had thrown mine out and had to contact my university and beg them to find them quickly for me! Have your teaching CV ready and updated before you arrive. When you arrive you need to apply for your working with children check - forms can be obtained from post office but it is a little bit of a catch 22 situation with these as an employer needs to sign them for you but obviously when you arrive you don't have an employer. I got around the situation by registering with a relief teaching agency as soon as I arrived and got them to sign the form which made things much easier. Apparently you can teach in a school without one for up to 5 days and then they have to sign the form for you but there seems to be confusion surrounding this as every school I have spoken to said they would not let me teach until they have seen it! So you are definetely best to get this asap. Once we got here I got a list of all the private schools and catholic schools in my area using the private schools directory online and I sent a cover letter, my CV, a copy of my reference from previous employer and a copy of my WACOT card and working with children check to 16 different schools in the area to register my interest in relief teaching. Out of these 16 schools, only 3 sent me a reply to say I was on their relief register and I have only had relief work at one of these 3 schools so it would appear that they have good supply of relief teachers on the registers at each school. 
Teaching in a government/public school is different from above and you actually need to fill out an application to teach in a WA government school - you can obtain these online. To teach in a public school you need an education ID number or e number as it is referred to and you can't teach in a government school until you have one. Once you fill in application - the dept of education will or should contact you to tell you that you need to complete the entry and orientation course run by the dept - this is a 2 day course that you must attend in order to get your e number. They run every month around the 15th of each month. Once you attend the course you are issued with a temporary education number that is valid for 1 term. You then have to source your own supply by taking your resume to a number of public schools in your area - the requirement is that you must get at least 10 days relief in a public schol 5 of these days must be in same school. Each day you do relief - deputy has to sign a form you are given to basically just say you were competent et etc. Once you have completed the 10 days then you can get proper education ID number and are ok to teach in any public school. I am now getting a little worried as took my CV to 22 pubic schools in my area over one week ago and not had one call! but dept of education have said that if you dont get 10 days relief in specified time they will extend this for you. Also in public schools there is more demand for relief in high schools - and for relief work only primary teachers are able to provide cover in high school so this is always an option. There is quite a lot to do to be able to teach once you get over here but if you apply for all the documents as soon as you arrive such as licence, medicare, activate bank it makes it easier as to get working with children check you need to have a lot of different id.
We applied for a 3 bed apartment to rent in currambine and have been approved. this is north of the river and a little bit out of the way but we found you got a lot more for your money in these area. we have got brand new 3 bed 2 bath apartment with shared outdoor pool and spa for $390 per week - also have to pay bond of $1560. However they are still being finished at the moment so we will continue to stay with family until they are ready. Time has absolutely flown since we came out you have so much to do that you don't have time to get homesick! Ido miss people from home but not actualy home itself - although this will probably change. my sister had a baby 3 days after we left to which was hard but she is talking about coming over at xmas. My dad was very upset at first but seems to be fine now. My friend has booked to come over in April for a week of her honeymoon so thats one visitor to look forward to next year! Feel free to ask me any questions - I will try my best to answer them for you! Will continue to keepyou update
gina


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Gina, good info. I got a little breathless reading because it felt like a huge run-on sentence. ENTER key is your friend 

Sounds like a normal new person to AU experience, you'll get a chance to catch up when the LONG December days hit and you'll be like "It's Christmas, yet here I am on a beach and the SUN won't go down till 9 PM". Feels a bit like being a Martian.

But the good part is, you get to stay while all the holidaymakers have to leave and you know what weather they're going back to 



gin said:


> Hi, we have been here 8 weeks now and things are going good for us. My husband started applying for work after the first week and actually secured a job by week 4. He mainly looked for work the the newpapers the West Australian - main job advertisement days are wednesday and Saturday so make sure you get this paper on these days. We found that a lot of people who promise to call you back don't and don't answer when you call them back so do be prepared for this. We lost count of the number of people that do this. He is now working as a concrete line operator, but he is still getting used to being home and finished most days for around 1pm! He worked away in England and slept in his car in the week so it really is total opposite to what he is used to!
> TEACHERS
> Make sure you apply for your WACOT number prior to moving over as this will mean that you can teach in independent and catholic schools almost straight away. WACOT just stands for Western australian college of teaching. Be prepared that you will need a lot of paperwork for this including your university end of course transcript and even copies of your placements reports from Uni! I had thrown mine out and had to contact my university and beg them to find them quickly for me! Have your teaching CV ready and updated before you arrive. When you arrive you need to apply for your working with children check - forms can be obtained from post office but it is a little bit of a catch 22 situation with these as an employer needs to sign them for you but obviously when you arrive you don't have an employer. I got around the situation by registering with a relief teaching agency as soon as I arrived and got them to sign the form which made things much easier. Apparently you can teach in a school without one for up to 5 days and then they have to sign the form for you but there seems to be confusion surrounding this as every school I have spoken to said they would not let me teach until they have seen it! So you are definetely best to get this asap. Once we got here I got a list of all the private schools and catholic schools in my area using the private schools directory online and I sent a cover letter, my CV, a copy of my reference from previous employer and a copy of my WACOT card and working with children check to 16 different schools in the area to register my interest in relief teaching. Out of these 16 schools, only 3 sent me a reply to say I was on their relief register and I have only had relief work at one of these 3 schools so it would appear that they have good supply of relief teachers on the registers at each school.
> Teaching in a government/public school is different from above and you actually need to fill out an application to teach in a WA government school - you can obtain these online. To teach in a public school you need an education ID number or e number as it is referred to and you can't teach in a government school until you have one. Once you fill in application - the dept of education will or should contact you to tell you that you need to complete the entry and orientation course run by the dept - this is a 2 day course that you must attend in order to get your e number. They run every month around the 15th of each month. Once you attend the course you are issued with a temporary education number that is valid for 1 term. You then have to source your own supply by taking your resume to a number of public schools in your area - the requirement is that you must get at least 10 days relief in a public schol 5 of these days must be in same school. Each day you do relief - deputy has to sign a form you are given to basically just say you were competent et etc. Once you have completed the 10 days then you can get proper education ID number and are ok to teach in any public school. I am now getting a little worried as took my CV to 22 pubic schools in my area over one week ago and not had one call! but dept of education have said that if you dont get 10 days relief in specified time they will extend this for you. Also in public schools there is more demand for relief in high schools - and for relief work only primary teachers are able to provide cover in high school so this is always an option. There is quite a lot to do to be able to teach once you get over here but if you apply for all the documents as soon as you arrive such as licence, medicare, activate bank it makes it easier as to get working with children check you need to have a lot of different id.
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi gin

thanks for sharing. sounds like one task


----------



## ahmedbilalawan (Oct 21, 2009)

*Interesting...*



amaslam said:


> Thanks Gina, good info. I got a little breathless reading because it felt like a huge run-on sentence. ENTER key is your friend
> 
> Sounds like a normal new person to AU experience, you'll get a chance to catch up when the LONG December days hit and you'll be like "It's Christmas, yet here I am on a beach and the SUN won't go down till 9 PM". Feels a bit like being a Martian.
> 
> But the good part is, you get to stay while all the holidaymakers have to leave and you know what weather they're going back to


Hi

You are an interesting and heart living person. I enjoy your comments. Really very witty. I like it.... Keep your spirit alive like this.

Take care.
Bye


----------



## Chrisinnz (May 8, 2009)

*Teacher registration*



gin said:


> Hi, we have been here 8 weeks now and things are going good for us. My husband started applying for work after the first week and actually secured a job by week 4. He mainly looked for work the the newpapers the West Australian - main job advertisement days are wednesday and Saturday so make sure you get this paper on these days. We found that a lot of people who promise to call you back don't and don't answer when you call them back so do be prepared for this. We lost count of the number of people that do this. He is now working as a concrete line operator, but he is still getting used to being home and finished most days for around 1pm! He worked away in England and slept in his car in the week so it really is total opposite to what he is used to!
> TEACHERS
> Make sure you apply for your WACOT number prior to moving over as this will mean that you can teach in independent and catholic schools almost straight away. WACOT just stands for Western australian college of teaching. Be prepared that you will need a lot of paperwork for this including your university end of course transcript and even copies of your placements reports from Uni! I had thrown mine out and had to contact my university and beg them to find them quickly for me! Have your teaching CV ready and updated before you arrive. When you arrive you need to apply for your working with children check - forms can be obtained from post office but it is a little bit of a catch 22 situation with these as an employer needs to sign them for you but obviously when you arrive you don't have an employer. I got around the situation by registering with a relief teaching agency as soon as I arrived and got them to sign the form which made things much easier. Apparently you can teach in a school without one for up to 5 days and then they have to sign the form for you but there seems to be confusion surrounding this as every school I have spoken to said they would not let me teach until they have seen it! So you are definetely best to get this asap. Once we got here I got a list of all the private schools and catholic schools in my area using the private schools directory online and I sent a cover letter, my CV, a copy of my reference from previous employer and a copy of my WACOT card and working with children check to 16 different schools in the area to register my interest in relief teaching. Out of these 16 schools, only 3 sent me a reply to say I was on their relief register and I have only had relief work at one of these 3 schools so it would appear that they have good supply of relief teachers on the registers at each school.
> Teaching in a government/public school is different from above and you actually need to fill out an application to teach in a WA government school - you can obtain these online. To teach in a public school you need an education ID number or e number as it is referred to and you can't teach in a government school until you have one. Once you fill in application - the dept of education will or should contact you to tell you that you need to complete the entry and orientation course run by the dept - this is a 2 day course that you must attend in order to get your e number. They run every month around the 15th of each month. Once you attend the course you are issued with a temporary education number that is valid for 1 term. You then have to source your own supply by taking your resume to a number of public schools in your area - the requirement is that you must get at least 10 days relief in a public schol 5 of these days must be in same school. Each day you do relief - deputy has to sign a form you are given to basically just say you were competent et etc. Once you have completed the 10 days then you can get proper education ID number and are ok to teach in any public school. I am now getting a little worried as took my CV to 22 pubic schools in my area over one week ago and not had one call! but dept of education have said that if you dont get 10 days relief in specified time they will extend this for you. Also in public schools there is more demand for relief in high schools - and for relief work only primary teachers are able to provide cover in high school so this is always an option. There is quite a lot to do to be able to teach once you get over here but if you apply for all the documents as soon as you arrive such as licence, medicare, activate bank it makes it easier as to get working with children check you need to have a lot of different id.
> ...


Intrigued. I'm a Brit, lived in Brisbane for 18 years. I'm now in NZ and doing a post graduate teacher training course. When I finish, I want to come back to Oz but don't know about teacher registration or jobs. If I work here for 2 years I get reciprocal registration in most Aussie States but don't want to wait too long. It's hard to get teaching jobs here (Christchurch) so it may take way longer than 2 years before I'm fully registered. I want to get back asap but can't go into the outback to work as I have a family! How is it getting a job and teacher registration if I come straight back after qualifying and not wait for registration?

Hope you can help.


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey,
I'm from the UK and have just got to Melbourne. I began registering 2 weeks ago and they Vic-Ed people told me it would take 4/6 weeks. I'm not too sure if I believe them or not as it takes them ages to answer e-mail and I can never get through on the phone to them either. 

I hand delivered my application and they were a bit funny about my Qualification which is PGCE. I have been teaching in the UK for 3 years too.
They said that they get it (pgce) through quite often which I found really frustrating because if they have recognised it before then surely I don't understand why it can't go on a checklist of UK recognised qualifications. I looked at the DIPed course that is delivered here and it's exactly the same...the only difference is the PGCE has a Newly Qulaified teacher year attached to it when you get your first job. Which involves you being observed by a deputy head once each term to make sure you pass the proffessional standards.
So anyways you don't need to get a WWC here in Victoria as it is covered in your reg I think they are phasing it in and it hasn't quite been introduced here. They also include a police check in your reg. I have been applying for jobs even though i'm not fully registered yet as they are due to start in April which fingers crossed will be when my reg has come through. 

They don't really make it easy for you and there's a lot of bureaucracy involved and thats not just for me it's for the uni students too. As for the job scenario I can't really comment as have just started applying.


----------



## Chrisinnz (May 8, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> Hey,
> I'm from the UK and have just got to Melbourne. I began registering 2 weeks ago and they Vic-Ed people told me it would take 4/6 weeks. I'm not too sure if I believe them or not as it takes them ages to answer e-mail and I can never get through on the phone to them either.
> 
> I hand delivered my application and they were a bit funny about my Qualification which is PGCE. I have been teaching in the UK for 3 years too.
> ...


Great to hear from you and thanks for all that as it told me a lot. I would really love it if, when you start trying to get jobs, you could let me know how that goes. I've been told that in some states you have to go out into the bush to get your first job if you're a foreign teacher. With a family, I can't do that and so I'm rather worried. Your experiences would be much appreciated.

I look forward to hearing from you and good luck with the bureaucracy, etc!

Chris


----------



## xavier493 (Jan 20, 2010)

hi gin 

i too am teacher and looking to move to south perth suburbs have a contact, and job offer there already, what steps will i need to take before and when i get there, can i work straight away if i have a position to fill? would love to really pick your brains about all this if that ok


----------



## Chrisinnz (May 8, 2009)

xavier493 said:


> hi gin
> 
> i too am teacher and looking to move to south perth suburbs have a contact, and job offer there already, what steps will i need to take before and when i get there, can i work straight away if i have a position to fill? would love to really pick your brains about all this if that ok


I'm currently in New Zealand and looking to go back to Australia so still looking at this myself. If you get anywhere, please let me know.

Chris


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Chrisinnz said:


> I've been told that in some states you have to go out into the bush to get your first job if you're a foreign teacher. With a family, I can't do that and so I'm rather worried. Your experiences would be much appreciated.


Just be aware that some people call the bush anywhere outside a major capital city. We've been told we live in the bush (from people in Melbourne) when we live in a city of 25,000 people so it's not actually the bush at all - it's simply regional / rural


----------



## Chrisinnz (May 8, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Just be aware that some people call the bush anywhere outside a major capital city. We've been told we live in the bush (from people in Melbourne) when we live in a city of 25,000 people so it's not actually the bush at all - it's simply regional / rural


I lived in Brisbane for 18 years so I know what I mean. In Queensland, new teachers were sent 1,000 km from Brisbane for 2 years. As my family will probably be based in Brisbane I can't do that. I'm trying to find out if that's still the situation and if it's like that in other states as my husband is always based in the capital city of the State we're in.

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Chrisinnz said:


> Great to hear from you and thanks for all that as it told me a lot. I would really love it if, when you start trying to get jobs, you could let me know how that goes. I've been told that in some states you have to go out into the bush to get your first job if you're a foreign teacher. With a family, I can't do that and so I'm rather worried. Your experiences would be much appreciated.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you and good luck with the bureaucracy, etc!
> 
> Chris


Hey, 
So this is an update on the job front...there have been an influx of art teacher jobs so I have been applying left right and centre. Got an interview at one school it was for a term cover. So I'm happy that I at least got a bit of my foot in the door. 
They just rang today I didn't get the job but the Head was so lovely. She told me that they don't usually ring candidates up they just do it online but she wanted to ring me to tell me that they were blown away by me in the interview which I was like wow!!! (but why aren't you giving me the job)
Well anyways they said if it had been a full time position they would have employed me and if there are any positions in future then they would hope that I would consider and apply. 
She said they gave the job to a candidate with more VCE teaching experience which I can understand but I guess I'm in a chicken and egg situation!!!
Have registered with a teaching agency and hoping that this will provide me with some VCE experience.
My search and mission still goes on.


----------



## gin (Jun 14, 2009)

*6 months in and still no job!*

Hi - just thought would give update!
We have now been here 6 months and despite applying for around 35 jobs - I have had no luck whatsoever!! It isn't for lack of trying I have updated my CV and letter of application everytime to fit the job but not even got an interview.
I also paid around $250 to get my CV professionally done by a company that specialise in teacher CV's and still no luck. My uk employer also gave me an absolute glowing reference to bring with me - have also sent this in with some applications but not done the trick! 
It is like you say its hard as they like the person they hire to have teaching experience and planning experience in WA - but how can you get this if you cant secure a job!! It has been widely reported over here though that there are a great surplus of primary teachers and no jobs - i think the figure quoted was around 800 new grads with no jobs.
I managed to secure one day a week in a government school through the dept of education - this is fixed term for one year only. The only reason i got this is because I am also a music specialist so working as music specialist every monday although the school is one hour drive from home so not ideal. This may get renewed next year but really would like something more permanent as hard to plan for a mortgage and family without permanent position. 
As I have said previously working for dept of education is a funny system when compared to the uk. To get permanency with dept you have to go and do country for 2 years then guaranteed job every year with dept and get all benefits such as maternity pay etc etc. Or as i found out this week you can work for them continuously for 8 year period on fixed term contracts as I am on now and then after 8 years you can apply for permanency but this isn't guaranteed and if you had more than one term without work in that 8 years you may be refused!! Apparently another route is to do 2 years in a hard to staff school but not to sure on this. 
You also need to bear in mind that 9 out of 10 jobs advertised for catholic schools require a priest reference so unless you are a catholic who attends church you don't stand a chance! And everyone wants to work in an independent (private) school so they literally have the pick of the bunch!
In saying this I am currently doing really well for relief and have been working on average around 3 days per week relief this term which is great so I can't complain. I have been told this will improve in terms 2 and 3 as it is winter and there is loads of people off sick in winter! Relief if good pay too you get $313 per day in a catholic school in WA and $296 in a government school. Catholic schools pay weekly and government schools pay fortnightly. It is really easy work - no planning, no reporting, no meetings, no after school clubs etc etc for great money and so am making the most of this!!
I am going to continue doing relief for rest of this year and one day a week as a music specialist and think next year will be applying for music specialist jobs as they appear. Haven't applied for these before now as wasn't really what I wanted to do but now I am doing it one day a week am actually finding that I am enjoying it! Once worked as music specialist for one year may stand me in better position to get a permanent position doing this in a catholic school as they do like you to have already had experience!! 
One thing that does get really annoying is that every australian you speak to says 'oh your a teacher you will have no problem getting work, were crying out for them'. If i had a dollar for everytime I have heard that I wouldn't need to find permanent work!!! Or when you tell them you can't get permanent work as a primary teacher they say' no offence but I find that hard to believe!' what do they think I am doing making it up!! And actually I do take offence to this as they are either suggesting a) that I am a **** teacher or b)a liar !!! So what response do they expect from me when they say that? Any suggestions on this would be appreciated!!! 
They may be crying out for teachers in the rural areas but defo not in any other areas. Another thing is that over here just like england personal recommendations count for a lot and this makes it hard as how can you be recommended if you dont' know anyone!! 
This isn't to say that any primary teacher who comes over here isn't going to secure a job - this is just my own personal experience. I believe a lot of it is down to luck and being in the right place at the right time - that just hasn't happened for me yet! 
I think it would have also helped me if I would have had experience coordinating another subject in the UK other than music because they have music specialists over here and so don't require class teachers to coordinate this subject! 
Anyway think that is enough of an update from me. Although not found permanent work it isn't all doom and gloom the relief side of things is busy and I am extremely grateful for that!! 
Keeping my options open and have talked about next year possibly going country to get my permanency whilst my husbands works for 2 years in the mines earning big bucks!! Not much of a life though and would feel like going backwards as my husband worked away from home when we lived in the UK and we were so looking forward to getting away from that! 
Loads of information in one posting but like to give a full account of my experiences and think this is valuable information for any primary teachers looking to move to oz - particularly perth!
Hope this all helps
gin


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

gin said:


> Hi - just thought would give update!
> We have now been here 6 months and despite applying for around 35 jobs - I have had no luck whatsoever!! It isn't for lack of trying I have updated my CV and letter of application everytime to fit the job but not even got an interview.
> I also paid around $250 to get my CV professionally done by a company that specialise in teacher CV's and still no luck. My uk employer also gave me an absolute glowing reference to bring with me - have also sent this in with some applications but not done the trick!
> It is like you say its hard as they like the person they hire to have teaching experience and planning experience in WA - but how can you get this if you cant secure a job!! It has been widely reported over here though that there are a great surplus of primary teachers and no jobs - i think the figure quoted was around 800 new grads with no jobs.
> ...


Hey,
Know how you feel about the teacher comments. I have had the same from Ozzies too saying I would have no bother getting a job as a teacher. I think the reality is that it is actually quite hard and I totally think your right it's a case of being extremely lucky in getting your foot in the door.
Talking to other ozzie teachers it seems to be that you really have to network, I met a primary school teacher at a free art talk the other day and she was telling me how hard it is to find work. I'm remaining positive though I think that it's a bit of a bad time of year too...think all the jobs come out September time.
I'm going to try and do some more private tutoring and even thinking of asking if I can do some voluntary work so I can see examples of VCE work. I am also trying to see if there are some CPD sessions on assessment that I can maybes go to. It is a case of just getting your foot in the door. 
Ive registered with a teaching agency so I'm hoping that I might get some work from them, I have also registered with a childcare centre too. Maybes you could do something like that too especially as your primary trained. 
We could share CV's and application letters if you want. I e-mailed mine to my friend who is an AST in UK and got her to look over it. 
I got the impression that the Headteacher who gave me feedback from my interview the other day would have hired me if the position was full time and I had some time to familiarise myself with the VCE but because it was a cover for next term they chose someone with more experience. 
When did you first start applying for jobs? - Good Luck!!!


----------



## Chrisinnz (May 8, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> Hey,
> So this is an update on the job front...there have been an influx of art teacher jobs so I have been applying left right and centre. Got an interview at one school it was for a term cover. So I'm happy that I at least got a bit of my foot in the door.
> They just rang today I didn't get the job but the Head was so lovely. She told me that they don't usually ring candidates up they just do it online but she wanted to ring me to tell me that they were blown away by me in the interview which I was like wow!!! (but why aren't you giving me the job)
> Well anyways they said if it had been a full time position they would have employed me and if there are any positions in future then they would hope that I would consider and apply.
> ...



Thanks for keeping me updated. That is ridiculous! It should be the best candidate for the job and if they were blown away (which I can well believe) then that's you! This is blatant racism, but unfortunately I can believe it knowing Australia. One reason why we went to North America for a few years. I bet they wouldn't say the same for a candidate from NSW!

Well, really good luck and please let me know how it all goes. How about your teacher registration? Have you managed to get full registration or are you having to start again? I know that can go against you but I really want to come back to Oz as, even with these problems, it's still the best place we've ever lived.

Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you.

Chris


----------



## gin (Jun 14, 2009)

*WACOT registration*

I forgot to say i rang wacot to see if any of my prof development from the UK could count towards me being a full registered teacher. As I expected the answer was no. It can only be professional development you do from the time you registered with them which for me was last August prior to me coming here.
Glad to hear its not just me that is being told I will have no probs getting a job, when the reality is the opposite! 
I am registered with a few agencies for relief work but i have got all my main work by approaching the schools directly myself. I just wrote a basic letter and sent a copy of my wacot and WWC along with my CV. I probably wrote to about 35 schools though and have got relief work in 4 of them! 
I am also remaining positive now - there are days when it gets to me but I think myself lucky that I am getting so much relief! Otherwise would have to get alternative work and really love teaching! 
Am happy to swap CV and app letters - pm me your email and I will pm mine. 
Good luck
Gin


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Chrisinnz said:


> Thanks for keeping me updated. That is ridiculous! It should be the best candidate for the job and if they were blown away (which I can well believe) then that's you! This is blatant racism, but unfortunately I can believe it knowing Australia. One reason why we went to North America for a few years. I bet they wouldn't say the same for a candidate from NSW!
> 
> Well, really good luck and please let me know how it all goes. How about your teacher registration? Have you managed to get full registration or are you having to start again? I know that can go against you but I really want to come back to Oz as, even with these problems, it's still the best place we've ever lived.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for your comments I'm sure I'll get there in the end.
I can understand why they didn't hire me because there is basically 1 week to go before term finishes and not enough time for the teacher who is going on leave to go through everything with me. They wanted me to cover unit 4 on VCE with their year 12's so I guess it's pretty important and needed me to have assessment experience. The head did say if there was a permanent job they would hire me....thinking that they probs would have been able to make me more familiar with VCE through training.
I got my teach reg through but it's provisional so had to e-mail my last head and get him to write me the report that is on the form. I already handed in 2 references but they wanted this report aswell. Got to to post that tomorrow and see what happens from there. 
I thought the reg would take 6 weeks but it took 2 weeks. I hand delivered it though and paid for it there and then to speed the process up. Think I mentioned this earlier but when ever i tried to conatct them through e-mail or ring I couldn't get through. Also there are jobs advertised that are in a graduate teaching programme I wasn't sure whether I could apply for these I sent Viced an e-mail got a reply 10 days later when the job was past it's deadline I was like yeah thats great thanks!!!

It's all a long drawn out process which once it's done you can breathe a sigh of relief and hope for some jobs. I'm really passionate about teaching and can't wait to get back into it....i'm just hoping that i'm going to get the opportunity....fingers crossed.


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

gin said:


> I forgot to say i rang wacot to see if any of my prof development from the UK could count towards me being a full registered teacher. As I expected the answer was no. It can only be professional development you do from the time you registered with them which for me was last August prior to me coming here.
> Glad to hear its not just me that is being told I will have no probs getting a job, when the reality is the opposite!
> I am registered with a few agencies for relief work but i have got all my main work by approaching the schools directly myself. I just wrote a basic letter and sent a copy of my wacot and WWC along with my CV. I probably wrote to about 35 schools though and have got relief work in 4 of them!
> I am also remaining positive now - there are days when it gets to me but I think myself lucky that I am getting so much relief! Otherwise would have to get alternative work and really love teaching!
> ...


Reallly!!!!! they won't count any of your CPD from the UK. Did they say why?
That is so rubbish...it's so frustrating sometimes you get the feeling that they don't think much of UK schools. I find the systems to be really similar and the intiatives to be the same but with different headings. I find the whole system quite discouraging. From what I have read I think that there used to be a system called teach australia which I think was a bit crap and then they introduced the registration to try and improve the teaching service hence the whole process and paperwork. I don't think you even had to register for independant schools a few years ago but now you do. I reckon because the whole system is fairly new they are probably quite stringent and need to iron out some creases. 
We should start a union for international teachers to get better rights I reckon. Potentially they could be turning really good teachers away from the profession because of the beaucracy!! 

PMA though all the way!!!!


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

*update*

well after feeling down and disheartened about not getting any teaching work...I seem to have nabbed myself a job at school 30 mins away from Melb....Starts may and goes until the end of the year. I'm super excited and can't wait to get back into teaching. I was just about to send off my CV/cover letters to all schools in the area and then I got the job offer. 
I reckon it is down to pure luck!!!!
I have met a WA primary school teacher here in melbs and she said (gin) that you won't find permanent work only CRT work by sending letters/resumes to schools. You probably know all this she said all of the jobs are done through the WA government. Such crazy systems!!!
She also told me that in Queensland you have to kinda do your NQT year again so they can assess your skills!!!! I saw on the news a few weeks ago that they wanted to in Queensland employ industry experts and give them 6 weeks teacher training!!!! I was shocked at this and especially more so in the fact that a fully qualified teacher has to go through the hoops for probably even longer.


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

I moved to Brisbane with my family end of Sept 09. I submitted my application for Queensland College of Teachers early Oct and had my registration number end of Feb. Quite a wait, although the graduate teachers would all be registering about that time which made it longer. I then had to complete application for Queensland Education (to teach in state schools) this form was much simpler and had I had my teacher number back within two weeks. I am going to register with TRACER (which provides supply to state schools) I am going to work part-time on supply basis and have to do 40 days teaching before I can apply as a permanent teacher. After 40 days I can then apply to be considered for permanent posts. This then requires putting together a folio of references, teaching experience, and an interview with a panel. You then appear to given a code as to suitability and are put forward for appropriate positions. Whilst applying to Queensland Education they do say that 'it is a condition of permanent employment that teachers may be required to teach anywhere in the state at some stage during their teaching career, regardless of their location preferences for initial appointment'. I hope this is for newly qualified teachers. 

It did take a while to get forms completed but i wasn't in too much of a rush. We have just bought a house and my daughter starts Kindy next week, so am hoping to start some casual teaching during April. Will let you know if there is much work. Pay is about $60 an hour.


----------



## Chrisinnz (May 8, 2009)

greenalice said:


> I moved to Brisbane with my family end of Sept 09. I submitted my application for Queensland College of Teachers early Oct and had my registration number end of Feb. Quite a wait, although the graduate teachers would all be registering about that time which made it longer. I then had to complete application for Queensland Education (to teach in state schools) this form was much simpler and had I had my teacher number back within two weeks. I am going to register with TRACER (which provides supply to state schools) I am going to work part-time on supply basis and have to do 40 days teaching before I can apply as a permanent teacher. After 40 days I can then apply to be considered for permanent posts. This then requires putting together a folio of references, teaching experience, and an interview with a panel. You then appear to given a code as to suitability and are put forward for appropriate positions. Whilst applying to Queensland Education they do say that 'it is a condition of permanent employment that teachers may be required to teach anywhere in the state at some stage during their teaching career, regardless of their location preferences for initial appointment'. I hope this is for newly qualified teachers.
> 
> It did take a while to get forms completed but i wasn't in too much of a rush. We have just bought a house and my daughter starts Kindy next week, so am hoping to start some casual teaching during April. Will let you know if there is much work. Pay is about $60 an hour.


Hi Alice,

Unfortunately, it is for all newly REGISTERED teachers in Qld. I have 3 children and hubby who were all in Brisbane so I didn't stand a chance of getting registered when I lived in Qld and why (when my husband got a job in NZ) I'm doing my registration, etc, in NZ. The problem here, however, is there are NO permanent jobs and it's all done by word of mouth for relief teaching. Plus the pay, taxes, cost of living, etc is HORRENDOUS so we're coming back to Oz asap. Just confused as to where I can get a job!

Good luck and if you get round the registration stuff in Qld, please let me know and I'll be back tomorrow!!!!!

Chris


----------



## gin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Well done!*



castleofnew said:


> well after feeling down and disheartened about not getting any teaching work...I seem to have nabbed myself a job at school 30 mins away from Melb....Starts may and goes until the end of the year. I'm super excited and can't wait to get back into teaching. I was just about to send off my CV/cover letters to all schools in the area and then I got the job offer.
> I reckon it is down to pure luck!!!!
> I have met a WA primary school teacher here in melbs and she said (gin) that you won't find permanent work only CRT work by sending letters/resumes to schools. You probably know all this she said all of the jobs are done through the WA government. Such crazy systems!!!
> She also told me that in Queensland you have to kinda do your NQT year again so they can assess your skills!!!! I saw on the news a few weeks ago that they wanted to in Queensland employ industry experts and give them 6 weeks teacher training!!!! I was shocked at this and especially more so in the fact that a fully qualified teacher has to go through the hoops for probably even longer.


Well done that is great news!!! It is great to hear that it is possible after all!! Good luck and make sure you keep us update on how it all goes
gin


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Been really informative reading all your comments. 
I am a primary school teacher hoping to make the move to Oz or Nz and was wondering if any of you have used the help of an immigration agency to help secure work? As I know it is way harder for teachers now that it has been taken off the skills list for both these countries. 

Thanks 
Rebecca


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Gin
If you don't mind me asking, what route did you take to get into Australia, was it through your teaching? Or through your husbands job?
I am a primary school teacher who has just had an appraisal done with an immigration company, who has stated that it is not impossible for me to get into to Australia but I do need a job offer and therefore would enter via an employer sponsored visa; and the immigration company has a service they can offer to help secure employment.
This is something myself and my husband has wanted for so long and we are willing to throw ourselves into this but as you know it can be expensive to acquire the help of an immigration company; and all the posts on people finding it hard to secure work makes me a little apprehensive.
Any more light shed on this or people who have had experience of the help from an immigration company would be grately appreciated.
Many thanks
Rebecca


----------



## sowjanyak (Mar 25, 2016)

castleofnew said:


> Hey,
> So this is an update on the job front...there have been an influx of art teacher jobs so I have been applying left right and centre. Got an interview at one school it was for a term cover. So I'm happy that I at least got a bit of my foot in the door.
> They just rang today I didn't get the job but the Head was so lovely. She told me that they don't usually ring candidates up they just do it online but she wanted to ring me to tell me that they were blown away by me in the interview which I was like wow!!! (but why aren't you giving me the job)
> Well anyways they said if it had been a full time position they would have employed me and if there are any positions in future then they would hope that I would consider and apply.
> ...


hello

explain about VCE teaching Experience?


----------

